# Seems a little expensive!



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

I think its a typo... someone added a 1 in front of the 40,500. Maybe they did it on purpose to see who might bite on it? Or maybe that includes shipping form Greenland or somewhere far away... Lol.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Maybe or?? Just saw this ad on Boat Trader,
*2022 Dragonfly Classic*
17'
$119,900

Things are getting a little silly!


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

FlyBoy1994 said:


> No boat is worth more than 30k in my book.


I think it's the other way around...
The problem with inflation is your 30k is not worth any boat. It's literally shrinking in your bank account as we speak.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

FlyBoy1994 said:


> You can get quality boats under 30K _cough cough_ Ankona Skiffs


I agree. I liked my Ankona, but was willing to pay more for something a little bigger. Before I pulled the trigger on my Evo V order I priced out a Heron 18 and it wasn't much cheaper at all, only marginally. 
The nail in the coffin was when the guy they set me up to wet test one told me how unhappy he was with with the boat 😂

Boat prices are getting insane, but I just want the numbers. 30k 10 years ago is worth 38k today. Then add to the extra increase in supply and demand... and now we have stupid expensive boats.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

There are still some used tin boats out there


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this going to be a thread where people come to bitch about expensive boats? There’s a good way to alleviate your concern, just don’t feel pressure to buy one if it’s too expensive, just move along and find something you can afford and don’t worry about what price tag other boats have.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

It'll be interesting to see if this all settles out of the market eventually. I have my doubts. As they say: "When the price of wheat goes up, so does the price of bread. When the price of wheat goes down, the price of bread stays the same."


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

j_f said:


> "When the price of wheat goes up, so does the price of bread. When the price of wheat goes down, the price of bread stays the same."


When I was a little kid, bread was 5 loafs for ninety nine cents.
Matinee theater, fifteen cents for the movie and cartoons too.
Candy store 5 pieces for a penny.
Nickle for the juke box.

The cost of everything is "subjective" and only worth what someone is willing to pay.
Makes the world go around...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

The old Vtech had the molds for the flats boat that Sea Vee made for a short period of time. I dont think I have ever seen one of the Sea Vee branded ones for sale but the VTech ones pop up every now and then. The old ones were lapstrake and had a different cap on them so I dont think they are the same company.

VTech Boats | Miami,FL website is still a work in progress


----------



## cmcmaster49 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I think it's the other way around...
> The problem with inflation is your 30k is not worth any boat. It's literally shrinking in your bank account as we speak.


That is a very true statement these days.


----------



## cmcmaster49 (Mar 7, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is this going to be a thread where people come to bitch about expensive boats? There’s a good way to alleviate your concern, just don’t feel pressure to buy one if it’s too expensive, just move along and find something you can afford and don’t worry about what price tag other boats have.


 Or how about the people that want to have the discussion can have a fun civil conversation and have an opinion and you can go find another thread to post on. Just a thought.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

cmcmaster49 said:


> Or how about the people that want to have the discussion can have a fun civil conversation and have an opinion and you can go find another thread to post on. Just a thought.


That would be nice if human nature was not such that social media has exacerbated idiots to come on and bitch about dumb shit instead of enjoying their life. Like going on a forum and shitting on a company because you can’t afford the product. 

How about go learn a new skill or do something difficult that adds to one’s life or, I guess, get online and bitch. Just a thought.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

cmcmaster49 said:


> Or how about the people that want to have the discussion can have a fun civil conversation and have an opinion and you can go find another thread to post on. Just a thought.


That's throwing a lot of weight around for someone with 17 posts. I don't need to defend Smackdaddy - he is a big dog around here and can handle his own, but he has a point that there have been countless threads bashing boat prices, specifically Chittums.

I've always made this point - look no further than wakeboard boats. Owned a Malibu Wakesetter in 2002 - it was a 45k boat. That boat now is $145k - and people pay it.

A Rolex and Timex do the same exact job but at two very different price points, but the difference is the Timex won't get you laid.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

One born and two to take him.


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

I always figure there are two approaches to fishing. From the shore with a 15 dollar walmart rod, or from a 42' Freeman with thousands of dollars worth of tackle. Most of us are somewhere in the middle.

At least we know boat prices wont be going down. Might as well get one now before they continue to climb.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

coconutgroves said:


> That's throwing a lot of weight around for someone with 17 posts. I don't need to defend Smackdaddy - he is a big dog around here and can handle his own, but he has a point that there have been countless threads bashing boat prices, specifically Chittums.
> 
> I've always made this point - look no further than wakeboard boats. Owned a Malibu Wakesetter in 2002 - it was a 45k boat. That boat now is $145k - and people pay it.
> 
> A Rolex and Timex do the same exact job but at two very different price points, but the difference is the Timex won't get you laid.


"Timex takes a lickin and keeps on tickin:

Just had too!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> A Rolex and Timex do the same exact job but at two very different price points, but the difference is the Timex won't get you laid.


So you're saying a Chittum skiff will get me laid then?

Cuz my Rabco sure as hell isn't going too


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hell! I got a 20 Willy.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks tippy


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyBoy1994 said:


> How much do you think an Ankona SUV Competition Package (2016) would go for?


Whatever someone's willing to pay for it.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Whatever someone's willing to pay for it.


You speak truth. Call it whatever you want to, but the value of something is set by what someone is willing to pay for it. 
A bottle of water to a man dying of thirst is priceless. Go to a major league stadium and price concessions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> That's throwing a lot of weight around for someone with 17 posts. I don't need to defend Smackdaddy - he is a big dog around here and can handle his own, but he has a point that there have been countless threads bashing boat prices, specifically Chittums.
> 
> I've always made this point - look no further than wakeboard boats. Owned a Malibu Wakesetter in 2002 - it was a 45k boat. That boat now is $145k - and people pay it.
> 
> A Rolex and Timex do the same exact job but at two very different price points, but the difference is the Timex won't get you laid.


I think I was wearing a Timex my first time! That IndiGlo feature came in handy! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Boat prices have been going up significantly over the past 10-12 years for a variety of reasons....they will not be going down significantly ever again. Remember when fuel was 90 cents a gallon....we will never see that again. They got us used to paying higher.
Remember when you could buy a new F150 for $19k...we will never see that again either.
The boat I had built in 2012 can now be had for over double the price I paid....that's not the manufacturers fault....he is pricing according to his materials and labor. 
I have a buddies price/spec sheet for a Heron 16 from several years ago...I just built and sold one...my 2021 price was significantly higher than his. Again Ankona/ Saltmarsh are not killing it and rolling in cash...materials, labor, etc dictate the cost...they are not going back down probably ever.
You want a new skiff you better get on a list now....most Manufacturers are 18-24 months out with interest and orders piling in.
Checkers, chess, and crochet are great relaxing hobbies also.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> You speak truth. Call it whatever you want to, but the value of something is set by what someone is willing to pay for it.
> A bottle of water to a man dying of thirst is priceless. Go to a major league stadium and price concessions.


There’s an ass for every seat?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mro said:


> When I was a little kid, bread was 5 loafs for ninety nine cents.
> Matinee theater, fifteen cents for the movie and cartoons too.
> Candy store 5 pieces for a penny.
> Nickle for the juke box.
> ...


Yeah, but that was 100 years ago!😉


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I think it's the other way around...
> The problem with inflation is your 30k is not worth any boat. It's literally shrinking in your bank account as we speak.


“Shrinking” only if you’re invested in the wrong places!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Yeah, but that was 100 years ago!😉


Na, just half a century ago. 



The Fin said:


> “Shrinking” only if you’re invested in the wrong places!


Elon Musk instead of taking a salary borrowed money against his stock.
Then later paid it back with inflated dollars so he actually made more money by borrowing.
Got to have major money to do that and come out ahead.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

That thing is coming to a sandbar near you. Blasting Reggaeton and full of 20 year old kids.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

SS06 said:


> Remember when you could buy a new F150 for $19k...we will never see that again either.


Ordered a Powerboost Platinum at the end October - 80k out of the door, and that was the sticker price without any additional markup. The technology in vehicles these days is amazing. But as you said, some people will pay the price - supply and demand. I can sell my Tundra for what I paid for it 3 years ago.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

You aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## cmcmaster49 (Mar 7, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> That would be nice if human nature was not such that social media has exacerbated idiots to come on and bitch about dumb shit instead of enjoying their life. Like going on a forum and shitting on a company because you can’t afford the product.
> 
> How about go learn a new skill or do something difficult that adds to one’s life or, I guess, get online and bitch. Just a thought.


Sounds like you need to take you own advice.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Prices start going up quick when you add all the accoutrements to boats. Power pole, radio, multiple electronics, etc. 

Plenty of people build their own and some people solve their problems with money, to each their own.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> That's throwing a lot of weight around for someone with 17 posts.
> 
> A Rolex and Timex do the same exact job but at two very different price points, but the difference is the Timex won't get you laid.


Sadly, there isn't a watch, skiff, or quantity of cash that can do that for me....


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think I was wearing a Timex my first time! That IndiGlo feature came in handy! 🤣🤣🤣


By the 2nd or 3rd time you know where everything is and don't need a light anymore


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

redchaser said:


> By the 2nd or 3rd time you know where everything is and don't need a light anymore


Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Boomer (Mar 21, 2021)

Sold my six year old Maverick a few months ago. Got just about what I paid for it new. Felt like the right think to do, busy at work, not using it a lot, paying for dry storage…Thinking at the time I would buy again in a year or two when the Covid Crazies stated selling. I’m beginning to question my decision….


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Jason M said:


> Practice makes perfect!


That's what I keep trying to tell her, but she doesn't like to practice as much as I do


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Boomer said:


> Sold my six year old Maverick a few months ago. Got just about what I paid for it new. Felt like the right think to do, busy at work, not using it a lot, paying for dry storage…Thinking at the time I would buy again in a year or two when the Covid Crazies stated selling. I’m beginning to question my decision….


Always hard to guess the future. My wife and I bought a house right at the beginning of covid. I didn’t want to, I thought ‘the market would normalize in a year or two’ but boy was I wrong. I’m just gonna pull the trigger on a not-completely-terrible deal now on a skiff and hope it doesn’t tank in value in the next couple years. Flip of a coin I guess.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

"Automatic Transmission". LOL


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

fjmaverick said:


> The old Vtech had the molds for the flats boat that Sea Vee made for a short period of time. I dont think I have ever seen one of the Sea Vee branded ones for sale but the VTech ones pop up every now and then. The old ones were lapstrake and had a different cap on them so I dont think they are the same company.
> 
> VTech Boats | Miami,FL website is still a work in progress





fjmaverick said:


> The old Vtech had the molds for the flats boat that Sea Vee made for a short period of time. I dont think I have ever seen one of the Sea Vee branded ones for sale but the VTech ones pop up every now and then. The old ones were lapstrake and had a different cap on them so I dont think they are the same company.
> 
> VTech Boats | Miami,FL website is still a work in progress


There was a recently restored SeaVee flats for sale in Boat Trader this morning…I think the advertisement indicated it was one of 8 made.

I saw this $140K Vtech for sale on Trick my Skiff (Facebook) this morning too.

I am wondering if used boat prices will correct themselves as fuel prices increase, inflation continues to rise, feds raise interest rates throughout 2022 and residential rental rates continue going up? I guess we’ll see in the next 6 months (probably not for microskiffs, but some of the bigger engine folks who financed their toys may want or need out).


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

redchaser said:


> By the 2nd or 3rd time you know where everything is and don't need a light anymore


Groping in the dark is one of the happier learning experiences.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Ordered a Powerboost Platinum at the end October - 80k out of the door, and that was the sticker price without any additional markup. The technology in vehicles these days is amazing. But as you said, some people will pay the price - supply and demand. I can sell my Tundra for what I paid for it 3 years ago.


Wow! Priced out a Powerboost King Ranch 2months ago and special order price was 65K or so vs the over MSRP people are crazy enough to pay. I can currently sell my nearly 6 yr old Tundra for about 60% of what I have in it but nervous to switch back to a Ford as my last one (07) was not anywhere near as bullet proof as the Tundra. Like you, I'm tired of throwing money away on gas however:-(


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is this going to be a thread where people come to bitch about expensive boats? There’s a good way to alleviate your concern, just don’t feel pressure to buy one if it’s too expensive, just move along and find something you can afford and don’t worry about what price tag other boats have.


Agree 100%


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> Hell! I got a 20 Willy.


I got a 3.5 Willy


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capt.Ron said:


> I got a 3.5 Willy


That's what she said


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> I got a 3.5 Willy


Braggart


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Redtail said:


> Maybe or?? Just saw this ad on Boat Trader,
> *2022 Dragonfly Classic*
> 17'
> $119,900
> ...


This is why I have held on to my 2004 15 Maverick HPX-V. I purchased new for about 23,000.00. Recently replaced the 40 Yamaha with a new 30 HP Suzuki. It may be a little slow by some standards 26 MPH WOT. However, I do not have to fill the 18 gallon gas tank very often.


----------



## Claudio (5 mo ago)

The only place for a V-tech is inside a Type-R. 🫠


----------

